# PTSB Mortgage balance adjustment



## AppleSun (14 Aug 2015)

Can you clear something up for me.

my 'Loan Balance Adjustment' is 62k
Net refund of overpayments is 4.9k
Plus approx 6k comp

So am I right in thinking that I have not paid an additional 62k? I've only overpaid 4.9k?
How is that possible if I should have been on 0.8 +ECB rate for last 7 years?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Aug 2015)

Hi Apple

I am not sure that there is a simple explanation. I have done worked examples here: 

*Calculating the refund when a tracker is restored*

If you want to provide figures such as details of any rescheduling , the balance on your mortgage, and the amount of arrears, I will try to explain it in numbers. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Aug 2015)

OK, I see from this one that you are on a split mortgage 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/how-will-split-mortgages-be-treated.195082/#post-1440046

That is even more complicated and I have explained it here: 

* ptsb may be getting calculations on some split mortgages wrong*

Brendan


----------



## oakie2015 (17 Aug 2015)

This may be covered elsewhere but can anyone explain or direct me to the post that explains the balance adjustment please? We have been told we are due approx €23k in overpayments additionally our mortgage balance is to be adjusted by approximately €10k

As far as I can see the explanation is that this is the balance we would have if the error hadn't occurred, but I just don't understand it - is our actual overpayment a combination of the 2 figures - I'm sorry I'm just not understanding it, our mortgage is not split or anything, I'd really appreciate an explanation in layman's terms


----------



## AppleSun (18 Aug 2015)

I'm not understanding it either Oakie!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Aug 2015)

OK, I have had another go at  explaining it in this thread: 

*My third attempt at explaining refunds and account adjustments...*


----------



## Ger Fleming (19 Aug 2015)

Given their record for mistakes I believe it would be a good  idea to check out mortgage repayments even if one is on a vmr.  I don't think ptsb can be trusted. I'm  considering getting someone to go through my repayments since I took out my mortgage in 2006. Am I loosing it?


----------



## Bronte (20 Aug 2015)

Ger Fleming said:


> Am I loosing it?



No.  You couldn't be half clever enough with banks. 

The bank manager of my account rang me a couple of years ago to say they'd been overcharging me and I got a five figures sum back.  He noticed it by accident when he was having a meeting about accounts like mine.  (commercial loan on investment property)


----------

